# How to use OBS VirtualCam with MemuPlay



## mrfrank (Oct 22, 2018)

Hello,
I am running MemuPlay Android Emulator and I need to use the camera to take some pictures, however MemuPlay's camera is not working and I have no physical camera to use, so I was thinking if I can use OBS VirtualCam on my PC and connect my MemuPlay box to it in order to show pictures from OBS as camera in MemuPlay.
Is that possible?

Thank you


----------

